# Strange News



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*At all the boards I belong to, or have belonged too .. I always start a thread where people can put all the strange news they hear or see. I love reading some of them ..

"Man sues the store he robbed for the beating employees gave him

June 9, 2006, 10:14 PM EDT

ROCHESTER, N.Y. (AP) _ A man is suing an auto-parts store for assault and battery after he attempted to hold up the business and employees responded by beating him with a metal pipe.

Dana Buckman, 46, walked into an auto shop brandishing a semiautomatic pistol July 5, 2005, only to have it turned on him by employees Eli Crespo and Jerry Vega, police said. The men beat Buckman with a metal pipe and held him with his own gun.

Buckman escaped, only to be arrested a week later.

He pleaded guilty to first-degree robbery and was sentenced to 18 years in prison as a repeat violent felon.

Now Buckman has claimed the men chased him out of the store and continued to beat him. He is suing the auto shop and the two men for the injuries he suffered and for intentionally inflicted emotional distress.
Crespo and Vega could not be reached for comment."

Whats sad is .. I could see him winning, messed up but sure he will ​*


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i could see him winning as well - how scarey is that!!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

That's our justice system for you. Thieves can break into your house, steal everything you own and as they're getting away, cut themselves on the very glass window they broke to get into your house. Next thing you know, they're suing you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It happens all the time. I don't know what these jurors are thinking of when they're making these decisions. I think a lot of the lawsuits are frivolous and take up tooo much time, effort and paperwork. 

I work for an for a company that pays claims and most of the time when I get called for jury duty, I don't get picked (I'm not complaining) because it usually involves personal injury and/or liability. They rather pick someone that doesn't know nothing of insurance or has background knowledge and let them decide who is going to get raked over the coals. That part I never understood.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*That was like the lady who spilled hot coffee on herself leaving the drive through at McDonalds and sued them. Unless I am mistaken, if you order a hot coffee .. isnt it normally really hot? Some people are just crazy :googly:​*


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Suspect's Dog Bites Him in Police Chase*

*Suspect's Dog Bites Him in Police Chase

CEDAR CITY, Utah (AP) - A police pursuit ended when the suspect's dog, not happy about being bounced around in the car, bit its owner on the face.

Iron County sheriff's officers approached Nicholas T. Galanis, 47, of Salt Lake City to talk to him about some stolen property.

Galanis got in his car and fled with his dog.

The chase went southbound on Gold Springs Road, a windy, bumpy dirt road about five miles northwest of Modena, at around 5:38 p.m. Monday, said sheriff's detective Jody Edwards.

"Deputies could see the dog in the passenger seat getting slammed into the window," he said.

The dog, which is partly pit bull, "became so agitated that he bit his owner in the face," Edwards said. "And this is what ended the chase."

The bite removed part of Galanis' nose and he stopped.

Galanis was taken to Valley View Medical Center before being booked into Iron County Jail.

His dog was taken to the Enoch Animal Shelter.

Galanis was held for investigation of supplying false information to police, receiving/possession of stolen property and theft.

Now that .. is one kick butt dog ​*


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> *That was like the lady who spilled hot coffee on herself leaving the drive through at McDonalds and sued them. Unless I am mistaken, if you order a hot coffee .. isnt it normally really hot? Some people are just crazy :googly:​*


That was Stella - and her feat merited a yearly awards thingy given out to those who succeed in the "Sue You Sue Me Blues"!

To wit:

> It's time once again to review the winners of the
> annual "Stella Awards." The Stella's are named after 81-year-old
> Stella Liebeck who spilled coffee on herself and successfully sued 
> McDonald's. That case inspired the Stella awards for the most 
> frivolous successful lawsuits in
> the United States. Unfortunately, the most recent
> lawsuit implicating McDonald's, the teen's who
> allege that eating at McDonald's has made them fat,
> was filed after the award voting was closed.
> This suit will top thenext list without question.
>
> Here are this year's winners:
>
> 5th Place (tie):
> Kathleen Robertson of Austin, Texas, was awarded
> $780,000 by a jury of her peers after breaking her
> ankle tripping over a toddler who was running inside
> a furniture store. The owners of the store were understandably
> surprised at the verdict, considering the misbehaving little toddler 
> was Ms. Robertson's son.
>
> 5th Place (tie):
> 19-year-old Carl Truman of Los Angeles won $74,000
> and medical expenses when his neighbor ran over his
> hand with a Honda Accord. Mr. Truman apparently
> didn't notice there was someone at the wheel of the
> car when he was trying to steal his neighbor's
> hubcaps.
>
> 5th Place (tie):
> Terrence Dickson of Bristol, Pennsylvania, was
> leaving a house he had just finished robbing by way
> of the garage. He was not able to get the garage
> door to go up since the automatic door opener
> was malfunctioning. He couldn't re-enter the house
> because the door connecting the house and garage
> locked when he pulled it shut. The family was on
> vacation, and Mr. Dickson found himself locked in
> the garage for eight days. He subsisted on a case of
> Pepsi he found, and a large bag of dry dog food. He
> sued the homeowner's insurance claiming
> the situation caused him undue mental anguish. The
> jury agreed to the tune of $500,000.
>
> 4th Place:
> Jerry Williams of Little Rock, Arkansas, was awarded
> $14,500 and medical expenses after being bitten on
> the buttocks by his next door neighbor's beagle. The
> beagle was on a chain in its owner's fenced yard.
> The award was less than sought because the jury felt
> the dog might have been just a little provoked at
> the time by Mr. Williams who had climbed over the
> fence into the yard and was shooting it repeatedly
> with a pellet gun.
>
> 3rd Place:
> A Philadelphia restaurant was ordered to pay Amber
> Carson of Lancaster, Pennsylvania, $113,500 after
> she slipped on a soft drink and broke her
> coccyx (tailbone). The beverage was on the floor
> because Ms. Carson had thrown it at her boyfriend 30
> seconds earlier during an argument.
>
> 2nd Place:
> Kara Walton of Claymont, Delaware, successfully sued
> the owner of a night club in a neighboring city when
> she fell from the bathroom window to the floor and
> knocked out her two front teeth. This
> occurred while Ms. Walton was trying to sneak
> through the window in the ladies room to avoid
> paying the $3.50 cover charge. She was awarded
> $12,000 and dental expenses.
>
> 1st Place:
> This year's run away winner was Mr. Merv Grazinski
> of Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. Mr. Grazinski purchased
> a brand new 32-foot Winnebago motor home. On his
> first trip home, (from an OU football game), having
> driven onto the freeway, he set the cruise control
> at 70 mph and calmly left the drivers seat to go
> into the back and make himself a cup of coffee. Not surprisingly, the
> R. V. left the freeway, crashed and overturned. Mr. Grazinski sued 
> Winnebago for not advising him in the owner's manual that he
> couldn't actually do this. The jury awarded him
> $1,750,000 plus a new motor home. The company
> actually changed their manuals on the basis of this
> suit, just in case there were any other complete
> morons buying recreation vehicles.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Wyoming Woman Finds Strange Man in Bed*

*Wyoming Woman Finds Strange Man in Bed

SHERIDAN, Wyo. (AP) - A woman woke up over the weekend to find a man she didn't know climbing into her bed, according to police.

Eva Olson, 40, said she felt her bed move and heard the man say he wanted to talk to her, according to police.

Olson didn't know William O'Dell, 48, of Sheridan, but O'Dell allegedly told police he knew Olson because she was a bartender. He allegedly said he'd stopped by her house to visit.

Olson asked O'Dell to leave, then showed him out the door without incident.

Police said they found O'Dell at his home, smelling heavily of alcohol. He was jailed and charged with criminal entry.
​*


----------

